# N.E. Florida carvers



## horsey32073 (Aug 15, 2010)

:New carver here looking to meet other carvers in N.E. Florida area.:greenchainsaw:
Thanks Horace


----------



## twoclones (Aug 20, 2010)

This map of chainsaw artists might help you find someone.... 

Chainsaw Carving Artists


----------

